# Array mit for Schleifen Problem an Ausgabe ...



## Düzsel (15. April 2016)

Hallo coder,
hier habe ich wieder mahl ein nettes Anfängerproblem. Der folgende Code wir nicht ausgegeben:

#include <iostream>
using namespace std;
int main() 
{
int Numbers[] = { 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10 };

int AddUp(int MyNumbers[], int Count) {
int loop;
int sum = 0;

for (loop = 0; loop < Count; loop++) {
sum += Numbers[loop];

cout << AddUp( MyNumbers, sizeof( MyNumbers ) /sizeof( int ) ) << endl;
}

return sum;
}

Kennt jemand das Problem?


----------



## Bratkartoffel (15. April 2016)

Hi,

mal von der Formatierung hier im Forum abgesehen (bitte nächstes mal in [code=cpp]...[/code]-Tags platzieren):
Sieht nach einer rekursiven Endlosschleife aus...



```
#include <iostream>
using namespace std;
int main()
{
	int Numbers[] = { 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10 };
	
	int AddUp(int MyNumbers[], int Count) {
		int loop;
		int sum = 0;
		
		for (loop = 0; loop < Count; loop++) {
			sum += Numbers[loop];

			// genau hier wird deine Funktion ohne Bedingung nochmals rekursiv aufgerufen
			cout << AddUp( MyNumbers, sizeof( MyNumbers ) /sizeof( int ) ) << endl;
		}
		
		return sum;
	}
}
```
Grüsse,
BK


----------



## Düzsel (15. April 2016)

Bratkartoffel hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> 
> mal von der Formatierung hier im Forum abgesehen (bitte nächstes mal in [ code=c ]...[ /code ]-Tags platzieren):
> Sieht nach einer rekursiven Endlosschleife aus...
> ...



Ja OK, hat jemand eine Ahnung warum hier nichts ausgegeben wird?


----------



## Bratkartoffel (15. April 2016)

Hi,

weil das AddUp niemals zurückkehrt, ergo dein cout nie Daten bekommt.

Grüsse,
BK


----------



## Düzsel (15. April 2016)

Bratkartoffel hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> 
> weil das AddUp niemals zurückkehrt, ergo dein cout nie Daten bekommt.
> 
> ...



Wie bekomme ich das in den Griff -wie das array hinein holen mit  MyNumers[] ...?


----------



## Bratkartoffel (15. April 2016)

Hi,

was soll dein Code überhaupt machen? Warum brauchst du einen rekursiven Aufruf in einer Schleife?
(Warum gibst du in der Schleife nicht "sum" aus, was du ja anscheinend willst?)
Überleg dir genau was du willst und vergleich es mit deinem Code.

Grüsse,
BK


----------



## Cromon (15. April 2016)

Macht dieser Code generell nichts? Es wird ein Array und eine Funktion definiert. Was soll dabei gross passieren? Zudem fehlt beim OP-Code eine }

Viele Grüsse
Cromon


----------



## Technipion (16. April 2016)

Hallo Düzsel.



Düzsel hat gesagt.:


> Wie bekomme ich das in den Griff -wie das array hinein holen mit MyNumers[] ...?



Bevor wir uns damit befassen wie wir den Code verbessern, wüsste ich gerne mal wie du ihn compiliert hast? Mein Compiler hat diverse Warnungen und Errors ausgespuckt, deiner nicht? Falls doch, poste doch diese mal hier. 

Grüße Technipion


----------

